Ask HN: Why Google Analytics (GA) Chrome Extension Has Been Deprecated? - cheekusm
======
XCSme
I didn't even know there was a GA Chrome extension. What did it do? Show the
stats of your own site instead of having to go to their dashboard?

~~~
cheekusm
Yes and also I think it showed the number of clicks on page elements like
links and buttons on hovering on them

